# AC Transit to scale back service in March



## DET63 (Dec 17, 2009)

> The AC Transit board voted unanimously Wednesday to pare bus service by 8.4 percent in March, becoming the Bay Area's last major public transit system to cut back amid a down economy.
> 
> The bus system figures to save $9.6 million a year by overhauling and consolidating routes and running buses less frequently on some lines.
> 
> ...


Link

This will make it even harder for people who don't have a car or do have one but don't want to drive.


----------

